# in a RIGHT MOOD



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

ive just posted some pics of saskia on another place and someone had a go at me saying that she looks UNCLEAN and her tear ducts are a total mess and i shouldnt own dogs if i cant look after them!!!!!!! i clean her eyes 2times aday the vet says theres nothing wrong with them gave me these drops to help clean them i brush her 2times aday clean her tetth once every day why are people so **** nasty and rude!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

wow that was rude!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Dont worry about other people Kerrie,theres a saying here down South when people poke their noses in and cause trouble, 'When they pay your rent then they can tell you what to do'. Some dogs eyes do water more than others, why people have to be bi***y and nasty is beyond me


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Omg what nasty people! :shock: They obviously dont know what there talking about. There not worth it hun. :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awwww - bless you just ignore them , there is something you can use Im sure its something like Baking soda - but dont quote me on that - maybe ask chihuahua lady as she has a white chi who she shows so may have some tips for you


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Btw...i looked at Saskias pics earlier today and thought to myself what a lovely little girl


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

thank for your nice words ladies i use them eye wipes and all the stuff comes off just the dark stays there maybe its her age i dunno but the vet said there isnt anything wrong with them and well i bet she knows more than some rude woman does lol


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

'sactly hun! :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that is plain nasty !! she looks fine to me, and it's obvious you take excellent care of her !!! :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

eye envy works wonders on lightening the discoloration......


sometimes it's hard with white dogs and then again you got her and they were stained it didn't happen from you!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

was it on another forum?? because i can't find it?? 

kisses nat


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear that some one was so rude to you...Bella's eye's run , more some days then others, and all I can do is keep on wiping ! It sounds like that person was not familiar with chi's and their weepy tear glands LOL Saskia is just lovely.try not to take comments from strangers too personally !


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Aww , Dont let people get to you. Some people are just cruel to be that way. I think you baby is beautiful.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya saskia is stunning dont listen to them my tyke is pure white and jacob is a real white/cream colour i clean jakes eyes with johnssons baby wipes and the pet wipes i also use a bottle of stuff you can get from any pet shop which is just a eye cleaner you tip it onto cotton wool and hey presto wipe on and it brings them up great that said eyes are a hard thing to keep clean especially in pure white i do have trouble with tykes now and then when they water extra its not something you can totally clear they cant help it if they got watery eyes ignore them people your baby is lovely and very well looked after!


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

thanks guys it just really p**** me off yeha it was another chat thing its been deleted now becosue of how rude the person was grrrr


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

omg how rude some people can be. Thats why I try not to deal with people I'd rather stay with my dogs. 

If that dog looks unclean baby is a mess then. Baby gets bad tear stains aswell DOSEN'T MEAN I DON'T CLEAN HER. 

Seems to me those people had no clue about chihuahuas. I wouldn't let them bring me down I would tell them to kiss where the sun dosen't shine


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

lol thats what i said i said did you actully know anythign about chihuahuas lol they never replied lol


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

more reason to hang out around here more often...


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

lol it sure is


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> more reason to hang out around here more often...


Totally agree!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I feel for that rude person.. she might not have any friends if she treats everybody like that.... 

Rude people P*** me off too... 

Gadgets eye tear alot some times and sometimes they hardly tear at all... 


I wash them every night with a wet paper towel after I brush his teeth....


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Some people just dont have a clue Sturgis has same stain and he is kept up with disregard their comment as someone who doesnt have a clue. :roll:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

sullysmum said:


> Dont worry about other people Kerrie,theres a saying here down South when people poke their noses in and cause trouble, 'When they pay your rent then they can tell you what to do'. Some dogs eyes do water more than others, why people have to be bi***y and nasty is beyond me


I agree... your little one is an adorable little sweetheart that is loved and well taken care of!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You have to wonder what's going on in someone's life when they have nothing better to do than make rude comments about someone's beloved pet. Your Saskia is a doll and it's obvious you take excellent care of her. That rude person can just kiss my sorry a**.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

That was totally rude! We know you take excellent care of her - She looks very clean and healthy to me.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Remember, it doesn't take much brains to be "insulting" to people!! My Bruiser is also white, and one of his eyes always looks stained. Bottom line is....I know he is well loved and cared for, as your little Saskia is! And that is all that matters..  


sandra


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

That was extremely rude, but I am not surprised. Before I joined this forum, I was posting on another chi site, and some of the posters were downright rude and ugly. I occasionally check the site just to see how it is now, and if anything it has gotten worse. Just consider the source of the comment and forget it. We know your chi is well taken care of and so do you. Tell them to kiss your a****!


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

We all
know and see on a daliy bases that you LOVE Saskia and take PRIDE in being her mummy.

Dont listen to that nasty woman hun.

Love n hugs
:angel1:
S xXx


----------

